# GIF Avi Request



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I haven't had a GIF AVI in a very long time, but I think it's about time to get a one.

My last request was for the Marcelo Garcia sig.

The Request:

An Avi of A Sick Submission


Pics:

Tony Imada's submission (in GIF form): http://www.mma-core.com/gifs/_Tony_...le_Chokes_Jorge_Mavisdal?gid=10000737&tid=101

Marcelo's submission of Shaolin (here in vid form, would have to be transfered): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CMsPRMkslw

Any sick sub would be cool, if you have other ideas.

Title: IronMan


Sub-Text: None


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: 


Size: No Preference (within regulation)


Avatar?: Only, please


All attempts will be repped.

Much appreciated.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If I knew how, I'd do it. But I'm going to bump this up to see if anyone can help you out.


----------

